# Extension - Shallow Pitch Roof



## Keganovich (6 Jan 2010)

I had planned to construct a 12 ft x 12 ft lean to sunroom extension.  To allow for more unifrom heat control than in a typical conservatory (too hot in summer / too cold in winter), i had hoped to put on a slate / tile roof with 2 or 4 velux type roof windows.  However, due to the restrictions of an existing eve, i have only got a 10 - 11 degree pitch on the roof.  This is too shallow for normal slate / tile roof and velux type roof windows.  Does anyone have any suggestions or similar experience of how i can achieve a similar effect without building a conservatory?  Thanks for your help......


----------



## Towger (6 Jan 2010)

A few months ago I replaced my 10 year old kitchen roof 3x4m and 10 degree pitch with a zinc roof + Velux. It had concrete tiles which were rated for 25 degree pitch and the felt had rotted. (Bodge the Builder!) You can get tiles rated to about 12.5 degrees from [broken link removed](Centuron) and a few other places. A Velux can go down to 15 degrees, so you will have to rise it up or buy expensive ones (price * 2.5) which are built in a box give the 15 degrees.


----------



## MH2 (7 Jan 2010)

Hi Keganovich

You could try using a zinc roof covering which can be very successful and looks very well, we have recently built a single storey extension for a client with two sloped roofs of less than 10 degrees and the finish looks very well. We used a specialist sub-contractor which we were very pleased with and would be happy to refer to you.

The finish looks well with the vertical seams and resemble a lead finish in colour.

Hope this helps


----------



## Keganovich (7 Jan 2010)

Thanks Towger - much appreciated.


----------



## Keganovich (7 Jan 2010)

Thanks MH2- much appreciated.


----------



## onq (10 Jan 2010)

Hi Keganovich,

Irish Conservatories do a fit and forget fibreglass roof on Superply on Joists with a timber and glass lantern style rooflight with an open section if required.
This is part of the package for the fully constructed glazed rear extensions or sunrooms that they provide.

Contact:
Michael McWeeney,
Irish Conservatories,
Stepaside Village,
Dublin 18,
Ireland.
T 01 2940887
F 01 2940891
M 087 255 8157

No connection other than they did a job for a client of mine last year.

FWIW

ONQ

[broken link removed]


----------

